# mear y cagar



## silorfe

Hola,
Tengo una duda sobre palabras tan usuales como "Mear" y "Cagar". Actualmente cuando le digo eso a mis hijos, dijo "hacer pis" o "hacer caca". Cuando oigo a algún familiar que se lo dice de la otra forma me parecen palabras mal sonantes. ¿Es correcto utilizarlas o es una vulgaridad?
Saludos y gracias


----------



## pickypuck

Bueno, Don Camilo (José Cela) te diría que no hay elección mejor que "mear" y "cagar" ^_^ Yo las dejaría para contextos muy familiares e informales. En contextos formales se suele decir "ir al baño", "ir al servicio", "ir a hacer un pis"... Si se recurre a estos giros es que la gente piensa que existe vulgaridad o algo así.

¡Olé!


----------



## ordequin

silorfe said:
			
		

> Hola,
> Tengo una duda sobre palabras tan usuales como "Mear" y "Cagar". Actualmente cuando le digo eso a mis hijos, dijo "hacer pis" o "hacer caca". Cuando oigo a algún familiar que se lo dice de la otra forma me parecen palabras mal sonantes. ¿Es correcto utilizarlas o es una vulgaridad?
> Saludos y gracias


Pienso que tu intuición te estaba orientando muy sabiamente.


----------



## Icewoman

Yo no diria que es una vulgaridad usar esos términos. como dice pickypuck se usan en un ambiente mas familiar, pero en ningún casi pienso que se puedan clasificar como palabras "mal sonantes"


----------



## BETOREYES

Pues hombre, todo depende:
 Si estás en tu primera cita con una chica, no le dices: "Espérame un minuto que voy a cagar". Ni siquiera es bueno ser tan sincero aunque uses otra palabra.
Si estás con tu novia o con un grupo de amigos, no dices: "Voy a defecar", ni "voy a dar del cuerpo". Las cosas como son.
Si vas al médico, lo mas aconsejable sería decir: "Doctor, hace cinco dias que no doy del cuerpo".
 Y si algo te parece gracioso, pues simplemente te meas o te cagas de la risa. Estas última expresión es muy coloquial pero aceptada en casi cualquier situación. Por ejemplo, a tu primera cita le puedes decir: "Te cuento algo que me pasó, y te vas a mear/cagar de la risa"

Me parece bien que les enseñes a tu hijo que hay maneras de expresarse más cultas que otras .


----------



## Honeypum

silorfe said:
			
		

> Hola,
> Tengo una duda sobre palabras tan usuales como "Mear" y "Cagar". Actualmente cuando le digo eso a mis hijos, dijo "hacer pis" o "hacer caca". Cuando oigo a algún familiar que se lo dice de la otra forma me parecen palabras mal sonantes. ¿Es correcto utilizarlas o es una vulgaridad?
> Saludos y gracias


 
A mí me suenan muy vulgares y no las utilizo ni con mis amigos ni con mi familia.
Si le dijera a mi padre alguna de las dos, probablemente pensaría que he perdido toda educación


----------



## Plil

silorfe said:


> Hola,
> Tengo una duda sobre palabras tan usuales como "Mear" y "Cagar". Actualmente cuando le digo eso a mis hijos, dijo "hacer pis" o "hacer caca". Cuando oigo a algún familiar que se lo dice de la otra forma me parecen palabras mal sonantes. ¿Es correcto utilizarlas o es una vulgaridad?
> Saludos y gracias


 
Saludos!
Ciertamente estas aparecen como aceptadas en los diccionarios, sinembargo, sabemos que lo vulgar o comun depende de como nos hayan
enseñado o educado. Para agunos es "familiar" oirlas, pero de donde yo vengo y de un poco mas lejos tambien la usan quienes tienen poca educacion o quienes no tienen mucha delicadeza al hablar. Pero por ejemplo, en España, gente educada usa terminos que nos dejan  boquiabiertos en mi isla. Nosotros decimos cosas que para el mexicano son grocerias. Creo que debe preguntar a sus paisanos con educacion. Ellos saben lo que es educado o no en su region.
Exito!


----------



## mirx

Plil said:


> Saludos!
> Creo que debe preguntar a sus paisanos con educacion. Ellos saben lo que es educado o no en su region.
> Exito!




Esto es lo mejor que se puede hacer.

Ya hubo un hilo que trata más o menos de lo mismo, *chequen aquí*.


----------



## Gilmer Mosquera

BETOREYES said:


> Pues hombre, todo depende:
> Si estás en tu primera cita con una chica, no le dices: "Espérame un minuto que voy a cagar". Ni siquiera es bueno ser tan sincero aunque uses otra palabra.
> Si estás con tu novia o con un grupo de amigos, no dices: "Voy a defecar", ni "voy a dar del cuerpo". Las cosas como son.
> Si vas al médico, lo mas aconsejable sería decir: "Doctor, hace cinco dias que no doy del cuerpo".
> Y si algo te parece gracioso, pues simplemente te meas o te cagas de la risa. Estas última expresión es muy coloquial pero aceptada en casi cualquier situación. Por ejemplo, a tu primera cita le puedes decir: "Te cuento algo que me pasó, y te vas a mear/cagar de la risa"
> 
> Me parece bien que les enseñes a tu hijo que hay maneras de expresarse más cultas que otras .


 
El paisano Beto tiene toda la razón cuando se está con los amigos uno mea o caga, pero en una reunión con el jefe o con la novia o con los suegros uno simplemente dice "compermisito que voy pa'l baño" o mas formal "me disculpan pero tengo que a ir al... baño/tocador/servicio/lavabo.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola 
 
Parece que nadie ha comentado sobre sobre esas palabras 
en un contexto de la salud,
 
El 19 de mayo, la verdad es que tengo que ir a un hospital 
con unas cacas(???)  y unos pipis ( pises ??) en cápsulas para la
revisión médica.
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## smm1979

"Mear" y "Cagar" son palabras que suenan más groseras. Acá en Argentina "Cagar" puede sonar a veces ofensivo, y la usamos cuando alguien (un amigo o un ser querido) nos traiciona, entonces decimos "me #gó..." en vez de decir "me hizo esto..."
"Mear": lo decimos cuando tenemos ganas de ir al baño, pero lo decimos con alguien de confianza, sino solemos decir "tengo ganas de ir ala baño" o cosas así, pero lo decimos de manera más formal.


----------



## emm1366

Hola a todos.

Bertrand Russel dice que las obscenidades no hacen mejor o peor persona a nadie.
¿Alguien mencionó *materia fecal*?


Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola
> 
> Parece que nadie ha comentado sobre sobre esas palabras
> en un contexto de la salud,
> 
> El 19 de mayo, la verdad es que tengo que ir a un hospital
> con unas cacas(???) y unos pipis ( pises ??) en cápsulas para la
> revisión médica.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
En México se dice muestras, y por el contexto se entiende que son para el hospital. Cuando hay que ser un poco más específicos se dice "muetras de orina y muestras de excremento", repito, normalmente no hay que ser tan claro.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Hola

Yo pienso que no hay malas palabras, sino malas intenciones. Pero, hablando del hilo que nos ocupa, las citadas palabras son malsonantes en mi país. Decirlas en casa sería impensable, como desafortunado sería decirlas en una cita (aun cuando fuera en sentido hiperbólico de 'cagarse'/'mearse' de risa); con los amigos podría ser, pero sabemos que los amigos de uno difícilmente le dirán que sus palabras son malsonantes.

Por cierto, 'cagar' es una forma del caló en mi región para 'regañar'; así, el sustantivo 'regaño' tiene su equivalente 'cague':

Mi jefe me cagó por llegar tarde/ Mi jefe me dará 'un cague' por llegar tarde.

También se usa 'cagarla' para indicar que se cometió un error:

Juan la cagó y lo despidieron del trabajo.

Saludos


----------



## normaelena

Muy bueno el hilo. Casi me meo de la risa. Pues, esas palabras siempre me han parecido muy vulgares.


----------



## lamartus

mirx said:


> En México se dice muestras, y por el contexto se entiende que son para el hospital. Cuando hay que ser un poco más específicos se dice "muetras de orina y muestras de excremento", repito, normalmente no hay que ser tan claro.



 También "muestra de heces". Si hubiera que usar verbos serían "orinar" y "defecar", al menos por estos rumbos...

Saludos escatológicos para todos .


----------



## mirx

lamartus said:


> También "muestra de heces". Si hubiera que usar verbos serían "orinar" y "defecar", al menos por estos rumbos...
> 
> Saludos escatológicos para todos .


 
Por supuesto que de heces, si ya se me hacia un poco raro lo que escribí, pero bueno, por ahí ha de haber algún despistado (como yo) que sí diga "muestras de excremento".


----------



## Vampiro

Yo también casi me cago de la risa con eso de “ir al hospital con unas cacas”, jjjaaa!!!!
Muy buena, Hiro.
La verdad es que todo el hilo me parece gracioso, en particular cómo se puede llegar a pontificar acerca de todos los temas en este foro.
Por acá esas palabras son tan vulgares como en la mayoría de los países, sólo reservadas para los amigotes o el estadio.
Jamás diría voy a mear o voy a cagar para referirme a que voy al baño, me parece que tanto detalle no es necesario.
Para todos los otros usos suelo decirlas, son tan comunes que ya ni siquiera suenan tan mal, pero todo en su momento y con la gente que corresponde.
Saludos, creo que voy a mearme de la risa si sigo escribiendo acerca de esto.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

lamartus said:


> También "muestra de heces". Si hubiera que usar verbos serían "orinar" y "defecar", al menos por estos rumbos...
> 
> Saludos escatológicos para todos .


 

Hola, 
 
Yo no soy escatológico de ninguna manera. Nunca bebo pis ! ni como caca !!
 
Me lo mandó una enfermera !!. Es algo serio. Se trata de mi salud. 
 
El moco en la nariz no sirve !!
 
 
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Berenguer

Gilmer Mosquera said:


> El paisano Beto tiene toda la razón cuando se está con los amigos uno mea o caga, pero en una reunión con el jefe o con la novia o con los suegros uno simplemente dice "compermisito que voy pa'l baño" o mas formal "me disculpan pero tengo que a ir al... baño/tocador/servicio/lavabo.





smm1979 said:


> "Mear" y "Cagar" son palabras que suenan más groseras. Acá en Argentina "Cagar" puede sonar a veces ofensivo, y la usamos cuando alguien (un amigo o un ser querido) nos traiciona, entonces decimos "me #gó..." en vez de decir "me hizo esto..."
> "Mear": lo decimos cuando tenemos ganas de ir al baño, pero lo decimos con alguien de confianza, sino solemos decir "tengo ganas de ir ala baño" o cosas así, pero lo decimos de manera más formal.



De acuerdo con ambos que en un ambiente genérico se dice, por regla común, "ir al baño/servicio/lavabo" porque a nadie le importa si cago o meo.
 Sin embargo, ni mear, ni cagar son ofensivos, ni mucho menos. ¡Cómo un acto fisiológico puede ser ofensivo! Como mucho malsonante, pero no por la palabra en sí, sino por la "actitud acústica-interpretativa" del que lo oye. Yo en el trabajo, si me dice una compañera "oye, estate atento al teléfono que voy a mear", pues no le digo "oye tu guarra...", sino que me parece de lo más común (yo también meo). En otros ambientes, quizás, más formales, pues para evitarse explicaciones, un, como introduje, "ir al baño" y punto pelota.



normaelena said:


> Muy bueno el hilo. Casi me meo de la risa. Pues, esas palabras siempre me han parecido muy vulgares.



¡Ves!, te meas de la risa, no  te haces /pis/pipi/orinas/miccionas de la risa. Te meas. Como tiene ser.

Y como dice el dicho: "voy a meare, y si tardare, es que cagare...".

Un saludo.


----------



## LeaM

Jamás recomendaría el uso de estos términos, sino opino que hay personas que emplean “mear” en todo lugar, pero de una manera no vulgar; simplemente es parte de su vocabulario porque carecen de preparación formal. (Por lo menos es lo que he observado.)


----------



## smm1979

Berenguer said:


> De acuerdo con ambos que en un ambiente genérico se dice, por regla común, "ir al baño/servicio/lavabo" porque a nadie le importa si cago o meo.
> Sin embargo, ni mear, ni cagar son ofensivos, ni mucho menos. ¡Cómo un acto fisiológico puede ser ofensivo! Como mucho malsonante, pero no por la palabra en sí, sino por la "actitud acústica-interpretativa" del que lo oye. Yo en el trabajo, si me dice una compañera "oye, estate atento al teléfono que voy a mear", pues no le digo "oye tu guarra...", sino que me parece de lo más común (yo también meo). En otros ambientes, quizás, más formales, pues para evitarse explicaciones, un, como introduje, "ir al baño" y punto pelota.
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Ves!, te meas de la risa, no te haces /pis/pipi/orinas/miccionas de la risa. Te meas. Como tiene ser.
> 
> Y como dice el dicho: "voy a meare, y si tardare, es que cagare...".
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Hola! Depende del contexto, "cagar" puede ser ofensivo (¡Andate a #gar!). Son actos fisiológicos, pero decir "me #gó" no se refiere a dicho acto; sino, como dije antes, a una traición por parte de algún amigo. 
Saludos!


----------



## Berenguer

smm1979 said:


> Hola! Depende del contexto, "cagar" puede ser ofensivo (¡Andate a #gar!). Son actos fisiológicos, pero decir "me #gó" no se refiere a dicho acto; sino, como dije antes, a una traición por parte de algún amigo.
> Saludos!



Por supuesto, pero yo creo que el post iba orientado no a usos de cagar y mear, sino a como usarlos en su contexto fisiológico y de los sinónimos posibles en estos actos...(un huevo es un huevo - de gallina - pero no me estoy todo el día tocando los huevos...)
Y desde luego, como "acto" en sí, ninguno de los dos son ofensivos.

Un saludo.

PD: no termino de entender la necesidad de uso de las # en las palabras cagar y cagó...


----------



## mirx

Berenguer said:


> En la linea cursi-oficialista de deyectar, tendríamos la que decía una profesora mía de "obrar" (me la imagino con el pañuelo de cuatro nudos a la cabeza en plan peón de obra en posición de un caganer ).
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Cálla que así dice mi mamá.

Lo que también me causo gracia fue lo que al parecer se dice en Colombia. "Dar del cuerpo", eso a mi me suena a otra cosa. En fin.


----------



## Namarne

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Me cago de risa !!


Hola, Hiro, en España, si uno tiene mucha risa, sólo puede _mearse de risa_.  
Si uno quiere _cagarse _de algo, ha de ser _de miedo_.


----------



## lamartus

mirx said:


> Lo que también me causo gracia fue lo que al parecer se dice en Colombia. "Dar del cuerpo", eso a mi me suena a otra cosa. En fin.



También en esa línea "hacer de cuerpo" o "hacer de vientre". ¡Mira qué suenan mal!


----------



## Berenguer

lamartus said:


> También en esa línea "hacer de cuerpo" o "hacer de vientre". ¡Mira qué suenan mal!


Y ya recursi, o reñoño (vale, también infantil), tendríamos el "hacer popo" o  acortado "hacer po" (no se si vendrá del inglés "pooh", como winnie...)
Un saludo.


----------



## normaelena

"Hacer #1, #2"  (para los amantes de las matemáticas)


----------



## Domtom

BETOREYES said:


> Si vas al médico, lo mas aconsejable sería decir: "Doctor, hace cinco dias que no doy del cuerpo".


 
No lo había oído nunca. Yo al médico o a la médico le diría "... que no voy de vientre".

EDIT: o "que no hago de vientre", también. (Quizá mejor "voy" que "hago", menos activo el verbo, luego más inocente.)


----------



## Aserolf

Domtom said:


> No lo había oído nunca. Yo al médico o médica le diría "... que no voy de vientre".


*Yo la verdad, no había oido ninguna de estas dos.*


BETOREYES said:


> Si vas al médico, lo mas aconsejable sería decir: "Doctor, hace cinco dias que no doy del cuerpo".


Este hilo está para dar risa...
Pero ya en serio, creo que hay palabras que suenan mas ofensivas y todo depende del lugar y cómo las usen.
Hace poco oí a un hombre decir "voy a tirar el agua" (hacer del 1). Me sonó muy vulgar.
Luego entre amigos se usan muchas barbaridades, como: "Voy a mi arbolito y a su ranchito" _get it?_ (Es como decir voy a _miar_ y _surar_). Es surar o surrar o zurrar? (No puedo creer que esté haciendo estas preguntas!)


----------



## normaelena

Domtom said:


> voy de vientre".


 
Ahhh!!  "Ir de vientre" es como decir "ir de paseo". Lo acepto. (Es aveces un paseo muy deleitable.)


----------



## Vampiro

A propósito, con todo esto ya olvidé cuál era la consulta original. Es que entre tanto mearse de la risa, cagarse de miedo, mandarse cagadas con los aportes, idas de vientre, salidas de madre, dadas de cuerpo, idas a las casitas a hacer popó, y todas esas cosas, como que perdí el hilo de la conversación.
Ahhhh… era sobre al validez de usar o no “mear” y “cagar” en conversaciones, por el riesgo de que fueran palabras muy groseras.
No es para tanto… no te preocupes. Sólo evita decirlas en una cena de trabajo si además te ha tocado compartir la mesa con alguno de tus jefes.
Y, Hiro, todavía “escatología” sigue siendo la parte de la fisiología que estudia los escrementos; no tiene que ver con comérselos, al menos no en español.
Tiene otros significados de tipo religioso (no, no es un contrasentido, aunque lo parezca) pero no vienen mucho al caso.
Saludos.


----------



## Berenguer

Aserolf said:


> *[...]*
> Hace poco oí a un hombre decir "voy a tirar el agua" (hacer del 1). Me sonó muy vulgar.
> Luego entre amigos se usan muchas barbaridades, como: "Voy a mi arbolito y a su ranchito" _get it?_ (Es como decir voy a _miar_ y _surar_). Es surar o surrar o zurrar? (No puedo creer que esté haciendo estas preguntas!)


En la línea de "tirar del agua" tendríamos, las de "cambiar el agua a los garbanzos" o "dar de beber al canario" y más genéricamente "ir a visitar al sr.Roca" (nada que ver con Marbella)
Lo de zurrar (que supongo que vas por ahí)  no se refiere a cagar, sino a peerse: "tío, como huele, eres un cerdo, ya te has vuelto a zurrar".

Un saludo.


----------



## ERRI

En mi tierra natal el termino cagar se utilizaba para algun castigo: " tu papa te va a cagar por esto....". 
Ademas se utiliza mucho el cambio de la palabra mear por miar, la cual creo que es peor. "tengo dolor al miar"


----------



## Berenguer

ERRI said:


> En mi tierra natal el termino cagar se utilizaba para algun castigo: " tu papa te va a cagar por esto....".
> Ademas se utiliza mucho el cambio de la palabra mear por miar, la cual creo que es peor. "tengo dolor al miar"



Y cuando estás dando por saco, es decir, molestando, normalmente se le manda a uno " a cagar a la vía".

Un saludo.


----------



## Servando

Berenguer said:


> ...Lo de zurrar (que supongo que vas por ahí)  no se refiere a cagar, sino a peerse: "tío, como huele, eres un cerdo, ya te has vuelto a zurrar".



Pues, no sé en españa, pero en México zurrar es defecar.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Había oído regir como sinónimo de cagar, pero en el diccionario lo más parecido es:
*7. *intr. Dicho de un artefacto o de un organismo: Funcionar bien, especialmente cuando se trata de las facultades mentales.
Me imagino que si no riges te vuelves loco.

De cualquier forma, por acá (aunque los actos en sí todos los realizamos) se considera vulgar decir cagar, mear, zurrar, hacer del cuerpo, etc.

Por más natural que sea un acto, al hacerlo frente a otros no es considerado educado; si alguien se saca los mocos frente a mí lo considero un maleducado y un cochino, por más que en la intimidad de mi hogar yo haga lo mismo.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,
 
Hay que decir una cosa.
 
Nosotros también somos homo sapiens y no somos habitantes en el 
Martes. Las palabras japonesas similares a “cargar” , “mear”, “caca” y “pipi” se consideran básicamente vulgares. Pero, solamente los grandes poetas lo describen de una manera distinta.
 
Pore eso, si vosotros os meais de risa, lo mismo lo haremos también.
nosotros. Nuestras reacciones son iguales.
 
Saludos 
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Había oído regir como sinónimo de cagar, pero en el diccionario lo más parecido es:
> *7. *intr. Dicho de un artefacto o de un organismo: Funcionar bien, especialmente cuando se trata de las facultades mentales.
> Me imagino que si no riges te vuelves loco.
> 
> De cualquier forma, por acá (aunque los actos en sí todos los realizamos) se considera vulgar decir cagar, mear, zurrar, hacer del cuerpo, etc.
> 
> Por más natural que sea un acto, al hacerlo frente a otros no es considerado educado; si alguien se saca los mocos frente a mí lo considero un maleducado y un cochino, por más que en la intimidad de mi hogar yo haga lo mismo.


 
Toño ¿Estás seguro de que se referían a "hacer del dos"?, yo sólo lo he oído como sinónimo de menstruar, por aquello de la regla.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

lamartus said:


> También "muestra de heces". Si hubiera que usar verbos serían "orinar" y "defecar", al menos por estos rumbos...
> 
> Saludos escatológicos para todos .



Cagar y mear son palabras pero vulgares, especialmente la primera 
Orinar es más aceptable. Defecar es poco usada, quizá menos que evacuar. 
Hacer pis o pipi y hacer caca suenan pueriles, y se usan en la conversación con niños o al hablar de ellos. 

En general se considera de dudoso gusto ser muy directos, como mencionar el retrete o algún eufemismo como excusado o inodoro. Se habla de ir al servicio, a los aseos, al baño. 

Aparte de la gran variedad de dichos como 'voy a cambiarle el agua al canario,, 'voy a darle la mano a un amigo', 'voy a bonar un geráneo', 'voy a plantar un pino', y otros que harían de este hilo un ovillo.


----------



## lamartus

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Hacer pis o pipi y hacer caca suenan pueriles, y se usan en la conversación con niños o al hablar de ellos.



Yo no diría tanto como pueril. Creo que son las formas más habituales en la conversación familiar, haya o no niños...



Manuel G. Rey said:


> 'voy a bonar un geráneo',



Supongo que te referías a "abonar un geranio" 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

lamartus said:


> Yo no diría tanto como pueril. Creo que son las formas más habituales en la conversación familiar, haya o no niños...
> 
> 
> 
> Supongo que te referías a "abonar un geranio"
> 
> Saludos a todos.


Efectivamente, 'abonar', con la a omitida, y geranio, con i y sin acento gráfico.


----------



## Kerena

silorfe said:


> Hola,
> Tengo una duda sobre palabras tan usuales como "Mear" y "Cagar". Actualmente cuando le digo eso a mis hijos, dijo "hacer pis" o "hacer caca". Cuando oigo a algún familiar que se lo dice de la otra forma me parecen palabras mal sonantes. ¿Es correcto utilizarlas o es una vulgaridad?
> Saludos y gracias


 
Me parece que sí son expresiones vulgares, no sólo en Español  sino que en otros idiomas también están categorizadas de la misma forma. 
Si las utilizas con amigos o familiares, no importa, por ello no dejan de serlo. No se trata del contexto en que las emplees, sino que aunque no lo aceptemos, son vocablos que en primera instancia fueron creados por el vulgo, que debido a su ignorancia recurría a ellas, como contraposición a expresiones correctas o cultas.


----------



## Gilmer Mosquera

smm1979 said:


> "Mear" y "Cagar" son palabras que suenan más groseras. Acá en Argentina "Cagar" puede sonar a veces ofensivo, y la usamos cuando alguien (un amigo o un ser querido) nos traiciona, entonces decimos "me #gó..." en vez de decir "me hizo esto..."
> "Mear": lo decimos cuando tenemos ganas de ir al baño, pero lo decimos con alguien de confianza, sino solemos decir "tengo ganas de ir ala baño" o cosas así, pero lo decimos de manera más formal.


 
tambien como decir me lo cago a trompadas


----------



## gatogab

Si deseo mear o cagar nunca lo diría a alguien.
Prefiero decir, si lo debo decir, '_voy donde nadie puede ir por mi'._
 Soy un pituco para estas cosas.
Pero, por muy pituco que sea, no diria nunca, si lo debo decir por fuerza mayor '_voy a defecar, voy a orinar'._ Diría: '_voy a mear y a cagar'._
gg


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Los diga como lo que diga gatogab, lo hace cuando han pasado un año y unos días desde la última aportación.
¿Estreñimiento y retención de orina? Pero nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.
No recuerdo que personaje de una obra de Lorca retrasa su entrada en escena y cuando es llamado por otro de los actores contesta:'Ya voy, estoy meando'. No escandaliza a nadie. 
Pero en mis encuentros con el urólogo, ambos empleamos la palabra orinar. 
Tampoco yo diría defecar; lo usual, descartado cagar por, digamos, socialmente incorrecto, es decir ir al servicio, al baño, o incluso al retrete. Hacer de vientre y evacuar quedan para las historias clínicas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Repasando el hilo, me ha sorprendido una afirmación que no se corresponde a la realidad lingüística. Así dijo Kerena:


> son vocablos que en primera instancia fueron creados por el vulgo, que debido a su ignorancia recurría a ellas, como contraposición a expresiones correctas o cultas



Esto es totalmente erróneo. Me explico. Cagar y mear no las "creó el vulgo", sino que son dos palabras fundamentales de la lengua heredadas del latín cacare y meiare que eran la manera normal de designar esas actividades fisiológicas que a nadie avergonzaban en la Roma anterior al s. IV, es decir anterior a la Roma cristiana. Los romanos precristianos veían esatas actividades fisiólogicas tan normales como cualquier otra y, de hecho, usaban los cagaderos públicos para conversar o hacer negocios mientras estaban sentados haciendo sus necesidades en común, no en privado.
Es la moral cristiana, con su negación sistemática del cuerpo y especialmente de los órganos sexuales y asmilables, pene, vagina, ano, mamas, la que introduce la interdicción sobre estos términos para pasar a designarlos con hipocorísticos y eufemismos de todo tipo. Pero parece que el pueblo iletrado, que no accedía a la propaganda e ideología cristianas nada más que en una pequeñísima parte, las conservó y usó. La codificación de las reglas de cortesía en Europa, camino que comienza en el medievo cristiano, pasa por el s. XVIII francés y se acaban de codificar en la época victoriana, está marcada por la consideración de innobles y prohibidos de nuestro aparato reproductor-excretor y de sus funciones.

Yo desde hace años uso para estas cosas sus nombres propios. No veo por qué no. Considero de lo más ridículo y alienante negar nuestro cuerpo. Ello no obsta para que a nivel médico usemos un lenguaje neutro y lo más científico posible, o que con los niño se use lenguaje expresivo. Quien sienta rubor por usar las palabras propias de esos actos fisiólogicos puede usar todo tipo de eufemismos (sólo hay que revisar el hilo para ver su asombrosa variedad), pero yo jamás usaría eso de "ir al baño", máxime, cuando muchos excusados, retretes, servicios, letrinas, etc. no tienen baño ni nada parecido; es quizás una de las frases más risibles.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Retomando la pregunta original de este interesantísimo tema, me refiero a México.
Mear, sí, malsonante.
Cagar, sí, vulgar y grosero.
No se diría nunca entre miembros de una familia.

Para atenuar, me parecen graciosísimas las metáforas apuntadas aquí.

Sí, voy a mi_arbolito (mear) y voy a su_ranchito (zurrar) se utilizan en México.

_Aparte de la gran variedad de dichos como 'voy a cambiarle el agua al canario,, 'voy a darle la mano a un amigo', 'voy a bonar un geráneo', 'voy a plantar un pino', y otros que harían de este hilo un ovillo._

Estas no me las sabía... ¡qué ingenio! Hay una variante: _Cambiarle el agua a las aceitunas._

Para abundar en la colección en cuanto a mear:

_Voy a echar una firma._
_Voy a regar el pasto._

Y en cuanto a cagar:

_Voy a liberar a Willy._
_Voy a tirar la basura._
_Voy a tirar al muerto._
_Voy a soltar el topo._

Y, ya hablando en lenguaje más informático:

_Voy a descargar unos archivos._


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Un tema muy interesante, sin duda. En Costa Rica, "mear" no es tan altisonante como "cagar". Con todo, no se podría decir que ambos verbos sean totalmente soeces. Existe, por cierto, una expresión popular, que sí podría resultar chocante para algunos: "voy a ir a mear, tal vez cague". Sin embargo, no es normal que la gente ande anunciando lo que va a hacer en el retrete. Creo que las expresiones más extendidas son "dar del cuerpo", "obrar" y "orinar".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Solo desde el punto de vista histórico-lingüístico:
Coincido con Xiao Roel en que cagar y mear no son palabras ‘creadas por el vulgo’ hispano, sino que proceden del latín. 
Pero no me convence la explicación que da de la interdicción de esos verbos. 
El cristianismo penetró en el pueblo iletrado al menos en la misma medida que en las clases altas. Si los iletrados siguieron diciendo ‘cacare’ y ‘meiare’ no fue por no llegarles la influencia cristiana. 
Por otra parte ¿hasta que siglo se usó la ‘letrina’ pública en Roma? ¿Justamente hasta el siglo IV? Incluso si es así, podía no haber relación con el paso de Roma pagana a Roma cristiana. Y digo ‘letrina’ que es el nombre latino, porque cagadero es palabra castellana, y diría que muy posterior al fin del paganismo.
No sé si el emperador Maximiano era cristiano; en todo caso, gobernó el imperio de 286 a 305, cuando la influencia cristiana todavía no era determinante, y sin embargo, en su Villa del Casale, Sicilia, las gimnastas de un famoso mosaico llevan lo que hoy llamaríamos un ‘bikini’ que tapa sus órganos sexuales. 
No conozco representaciones del arte clásico con hombres o mujeres cagando o meando,  aunque probablemente las haya. Donde son frecuentes es en el arte medieval cristiano, que tampoco se priva de representar variantes del acto sexual, como en la archivolta del pórtico principal de la tardogótica Lonja de Valencia, y cuyas gárgolas son calificadas de ‘indecorosas’; en una de sus ventanas, la ménsula es un hombre en postura inequívoca de evacuar, hacer de vientre o defecar, en definitiva, de cagar, y entre sus rotundas nalgas se asoma desde hace siglos un coprolito o mierda pétrea.


----------



## Jhoanus

Aún existe otro sentido para la palabra "cagar", o al menos aquí se utiliza muchísimo.

Cuando algo nos asusta mucho o tenemos miedo "estamos cagaos". Y si hacemos una broma a alguien y se sobre-exalta, le preguntamos luego: "te cagaste, verdad?"

incluso en el ámbito deportivo, nunca faltará un jugador que grite que alguno de sus contrincantes "está cagao".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Otro sentido de la palabra 'cagar', o más bien de 'cagarla': Estropearla bien estropeada. 
'La cagaste' = la echaste a perder, metista la pata.


----------



## gatogab

*La mansa cagadita* que está quedando en este hilo

gg


----------



## normaelena

Cagar:
Un barbarismo que usaremos en un futuro cercano es "mover las entrañas" lo cual proviene del inglés.
"Doctor, gracias a las espinacas, hoy tuve un movimiento considerable de las entrañas". (Cursi, ¿no?)


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

normaelena said:


> Cagar:
> Un barbarismo que usaremos en un futuro cercano es "mover las entrañas" lo cual proviene del inglés.
> "Doctor, gracias a las espinacas, hoy tuve un movimiento considerable de las entrañas". (Cursi, ¿no?)



La cursilería no es exclusiva de nadie. 
La población española debe sufrir una endemia de estreñimiento, a juzgar por los múltiples anuncios de productos, en especial yogures para 'facilitar el tránsito', 'mover el vientre' aunque a veces se omite la palabra para hacer un gesto señalando el vientre (y subrayando la cursilería).


----------



## Señor K

Manuel G. Rey said:


> La cursilería no es exclusiva de nadie.
> La población española debe sufrir una endemia de estreñimiento, a juzgar por los múltiples anuncios de productos, *en especial yogures para 'facilitar el tránsito'*, 'mover el vientre' aunque a veces se omite la palabra para hacer un gesto señalando el vientre (y subrayando la cursilería).



Mira tú.

Aquí, hace un par de años (literalmente, un par de años), se hizo famosa una campaña con yogures para el "tránsito lento"... eso te dice que hasta decir "estreñimiento" o "estar trancado" suena mal... claro, para ciertas personas. Hay que decir las cosas como son. Nadie (ninguna mujer, para el caso, porque a ellas estaba destinada la campaña publicitaria) estaba estreñida, todas tenían tránsito lento nomás.

Volviendo al tema de consulta original, apoyo lo que decía Vampiro de Chile: depende del contexto, pero es más común de lo que se piensa, partiendo por expresiones como "mearse de risa", "cagarse de miedo", "estar cagado" o "andar como meado de perro", estas dos últimas para denotar una mala situación familiar, financiera o afines.


----------



## oa2169

Yo, en lugar de "orinar" digo "miccionar".  (no es en serio, pero la palabra existe)

Señor K: ¿"estreñimiento" es cuando uno extraña o añora a una persona?

Ah, no. Eso sería "extrañamiento".


----------



## Señor K

oa2169 said:


> Yo, en lugar de "orinar" digo "miccionar".  (no es en serio, pero la palabra existe)
> 
> Señor K: ¿"estreñimiento" es cuando uno extraña o añora a una persona?
> 
> Ah, no. Eso sería "extrañamiento".



Yo pensé que "extrañamiento" era decirle a una desconocida que estabas faltando a la verdad. 

¡"Miccionar" claro que la conozco! Se me fue haberla mencionado. Igual que "obrar" (para el "número dos").


----------



## Perrino

Creo que cagar y miar se consideran malas palabras en México, mi mamá rara vez dice "cagar"


----------



## Perrino

El eufemismo de "cagar" es "hacer popó", "hacer del cuerpo" o "defecar".
El eufemismo de "miar" es "hacer pipí", "hacer pis" u orinar


----------



## Perrino

Corrigiendo lo que escribí hace una condena'a (condenada) semana, en México puedes decir miar sin ningún problema. El único problema es que algunas personas confunden la palabra "miar" con la palabra "mear"


----------

